# FNP Licensing Service (FNPLicensingService.exe)



## merecumbe (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello Dear Tech Support Guys

I need help (please)! ... I couldn't find any threads which would finally discuss (and solve) the problem of the (Macromedia/Adobe/Apple? - couldn't find a definite link via google)

FNP Licensing Service (FNPLicensingService.exe)

Thanks for your help in advance

Sandro aka Merecumbé
[email protected]


----------



## randy_california (Jul 16, 2007)

> I couldn't find any threads which would finally discuss (and solve) the problem of the (Macromedia/Adobe/Apple?


What's the problem?
FNP Licensing performs licensing functions on behalf of FLEXnet enabled products., which would be your Adobe Product.


----------



## merecumbe (Aug 28, 2007)

I would like to disable this process - because I simply don't like any programs spying around on my system(s)

Thanks in advance

Sandro


----------



## randy_california (Jul 16, 2007)

They're really not spying, just protecting the software license.
What this is for is to prevent people from using a trial version for 30 days, then removing the trial program and reinstalling and hoping to get another 30 day trial.
Even if you remove FNP Licensing, it will do no good, because the next time you open the program, all you'll get is a popup saying the license is corrupt and you can go no further.


----------



## merecumbe (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for your swift reply - I really appreciate it!

Sandro


----------

